

Mark Zuckerberg's First Website - citizenkeys
http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/04/tech/social-media/zuckerberg-first-website

======
citizenkeys
View it directly at AngelFire: <http://www.angelfire.com/ny/mez51/>

The first website I ever made was on Geocities and dedicated to Pimpbot 5000
from Conan O'Brien. The site even had downloadable .wav sound files. I created
it using a beta of Microsoft's first version of FrontPage, which Microsoft
sent me on a CD-R as part of their beta program back in 1996 right after MS
acquired Vermeer.

And how did I get on that FrontPage beta program? I sent an email to Brad
Silverberg (bradsi) at Microsoft asking to get on some beta programs. He
actually responded to my email and said he'd see what he could do.

------
rachelbythebay
Wait, this is talking about something which was posted to HN.

HN -> CNN -> HN? Please, no.

